# Port Lavaca



## hoop121 (Jul 28, 2014)

A friend and I are going down to Port Lavaca tomorrow to check out some property. Does anyone know of some good spots to go wade fishing while we are down there?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Alamo Beach and Indianola are just SE of Port Lavaca and have easy water access and hard bottom shoreline with guts. It's about 6 miles out of Port Lavaca.


----------

